# Do bettas change colors?



## Genesis (May 23, 2011)

I think I recall reading somewhere that if a betta is stressed, it may change colors? Or even when moved to a new home?

I got Genesis nearly a week ago now, and in the past week, he has gone from this on his second day here, to this just this afternoon. The black on his fins is not finrot, I'm pretty sure. It hasn't progressed at all since I first suspected it was.

Is this normal? I just want to make sure I have nothing to worry about. Sorry for the likely dumb question. D:

Also, I JUST realized... Genesis is not as red as I thought. In fact, he's looking rather orange in that new picture. I had no idea he would turn orange! @[email protected]


----------



## squal90 (Apr 15, 2011)

i think that you just got a "marble fish" they change color overtime and is not a disease . i read it somewhere so dont believe me yet lol.. who can support my idea?lol


----------



## DormDrax (Dec 1, 2010)

squal90 said:


> i think that you just got a "marble fish" they change color overtime and is not a disease . i read it somewhere so dont believe me yet lol.. who can support my idea?lol


Being a Marble... is normal.


----------



## Genesis (May 23, 2011)

I don't think he's a marble. xD


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

I think his "true" colors are coming out from good care!


----------



## Genesis (May 23, 2011)

Lion Mom said:


> I think his "true" colors are coming out from good care!


So they DO do that? alright, thank you! c:


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

Some bettas change colors, and those are marbles. What I think happened to your guy is that he is now in good conditions and is able to fully show off his colors and fins. I definitely see an improvement from the first photo to the second. He just looks generally happier in the second picture, his fins are open and everything. He must have a good owner


----------



## Genesis (May 23, 2011)

turtle10 said:


> Some bettas change colors, and those are marbles. What I think happened to your guy is that he is now in good conditions and is able to fully show off his colors and fins. I definitely see an improvement from the first photo to the second. He just looks generally happier in the second picture, his fins are open and everything. He must have a good owner


Thank you!
I don't think he was a fan of the little bowl he was in before. He showed a huge improvement in activity once I moved him over to a bigger tank. Even more of an improvement once I gave him a little plastic plant--he's made a bubble nest all around it, and I've checked on him a few times to find him just sitting in it, asleep.


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

Aww 

Yeah bettas LOVE plants and hiding within the leaves. You should get him a few more to make it extra forest-y for him.


----------



## Genesis (May 23, 2011)

I'm actually planning on making a stop at petsmart this week.
Going to pick him up a few decorations, look into a heater (he's currently unheated, but his water has been 72-80 the past few days, due to the weather) because I'm not sure about the one we have. And definitely picking him up some more of these plants he loves so much. XD


----------

